# Mama Bears PAL Group! (10) Rainbows cooking so far! (1) Rainbow HERE!



## confuzion

https://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm217/Arch_Enemy_Chick/sparkly_rainbow.gif​
This is for all the lovely ladies from the TTCAL Mama Bears group who have graduated to PAL status. Yay for rainbow babies! (and any other ladies that would like to join are welcome).

Remind me of your due dates for the list ladies!


<3 The Members <3

_________________________________________

*September 21, 2014
Rahma 
*https://lbdm.lilypie.com/95M4m5.png
_________________________________________

*October 13, 2014
3Minions 
*https://lbdm.lilypie.com/t0fTm5.png
_________________________________________

*October 16, 2014
Krippy 
*https://lbdm.lilypie.com/NzJdm5.png
_________________________________________


*October 31, 2014
kazine 
*https://lbdm.lilypie.com/Iw5ym4.png
_________________________________________

*December 16, 2014
krulci 
*https://lbdm.lilypie.com/UmNIm4.png
_________________________________________

*December 25, 2014
Conina 
*https://lbdm.lilypie.com/tP8rm4.png
_________________________________________

*January 21, 2015
emzeebob 
*https://lbdm.lilypie.com/iIMDm4.png
_________________________________________

*February 17, 2015
Angelbaby_01 
*https://lbdm.lilypie.com/dMdqm4.png
_________________________________________

*May 10, 2015
kategirl 
*https://lbdm.lilypie.com/HsqRm4.png
_________________________________________


*May 17, 2015
Bushmumma 
*https://lbdm.lilypie.com/dmM2m4.png

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

<3 Rainbow Babies <3

*September 19, 2014
mapha2 
*https://lb1m.lilypie.com/cggTm4.png
_________________________________________
​The group graphic and the code to add to your signatures (if you like):

https://i.imgur.com/AIAmdK7.gif​

PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/2129245-mama-bears-pal-rainbow-group.html][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/AIAmdK7.gif[/IMG][/url]


----------



## confuzion

I will make a graphic soon and add individualized tickers in the first post list ;)


----------



## Krippy

October 16th ;)


----------



## mapha2

Oct 28, thank you confuzion. Kiss kiss


----------



## Lulle

October 4th (but will most likely be born medio September)

The US "version" would say September 30th though.


----------



## Lulle

*double post*


----------



## confuzion

OK ladies. You've all been added, and the graphic is in the first post. Do you girls like it?


----------



## Lulle

Looks good, but I'm 8+6 though. If I used US system I would be 9+3 :)

It's not that big of a deal ;)


----------



## confuzion

Oh ok. Sorry Lulle I was confused on what you meant lol. I left EDD as Oct. 4, but made the ticker as 8+6. Is that how you wanted it or am I still confused?


----------



## kazine

4th November :)


----------



## confuzion

kazine said:


> 4th November :)

added :thumbup:


----------



## 3Minions

Me too please! Oct 13


----------



## confuzion

Yay minions! Welcome welcome :)


----------



## mapha2

Good morning ladies, where are the rest of the graduates. We had 11 bfp's . Hahaha


----------



## confuzion

lol hopefully they'll pop in when they log in! GingerPanda is having another miscarriage :cry:, so 10 BFPs. I'm going to go update the list.


----------



## Krippy

Looks amazing Confuzion! Can't wait to add your ticker to the mix!


----------



## mapha2

Ohh no, how awful:cry:


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Lulle

confuzion said:


> Oh ok. Sorry Lulle I was confused on what you meant lol. I left EDD as Oct. 4, but made the ticker as 8+6. Is that how you wanted it or am I still confused?

Looks perfect ;)


----------



## kazine

Worried about my progression, lines from 12 and 14DPO look about the same. 

12DPO

14DPO:


Or do people think it is a bit darker?


----------



## Lulle

It's definetely darker! :)


----------



## kazine

They look about the same to me :|. Just gonna have to hold out for tomorrow to check with IC and Thursday to check with my other FRER :). 

Filled in a slip to request a midwife appointment today! :D


----------



## Lulle

kazine said:


> They look about the same to me :|. Just gonna have to hold out for tomorrow to check with IC and Thursday to check with my other FRER :).
> 
> Filled in a slip to request a midwife appointment today! :D

Maybe you should see an optician instead ;)


----------



## mapha2

They look darker though kazine. Much much darker, please stop stressing yourself


----------



## mapha2

Ladies, since you found out about your pregnancy, have you been intimate with your DH? I'm so evaded


----------



## kazine

mapha2 said:


> Ladies, since you found out about your pregnancy, have you been intimate with your DH? I'm so evaded

I haven't, and only did once last month when I was pg as I was quite sore.



Lulle said:


> kazine said:
> 
> 
> They look about the same to me :|. Just gonna have to hold out for tomorrow to check with IC and Thursday to check with my other FRER :).
> 
> Filled in a slip to request a midwife appointment today! :D
> 
> Maybe you should see an optician instead ;)Click to expand...

Pahahahaha! Are you guys comparing 12 and 14DPO to each other and not to my 10DPO? :') Because if there is a difference between my 12 and 14DPO it's very tiny unless I am blind.


----------



## Lulle

12 & 14, yes


----------



## 3Minions

Kazine, I agree with everyone else. You need glasses or something. There is a definite difference.

I went for a dating u/s yesterday because I've opted to have the NT done - everything looked great. She measured 6w+5 (I know I was 7w+1) but you really couldn't see much and Bop was hidden on the opposite side of my uterus so I'll take it  HB was 151. I go for blood tests M/W/F next week as part of the NT, and then the actual u/s isn't until the end of March. I felt DD1 and DD2 moving around at 9 weeks, so hopefully another couple weeks and my mind will be at ease on that front too. 

As for dtd, I've never let pregnancy slow us down, lol.


----------



## mapha2

Ohh thats great news 3 minions, i have my first appointment on the 4th which is for 6 weeks. I must admit, im a bit nervous but i know there isnt much i can do


----------



## Krippy

I am trying really hard to be thankful for a lot of things that have come with this pregnancy: So happy to have this bean, so thankful for the reminder that things are going well (nausea), so happy I only work 12 hours a week, so in love with my 1 year old son.

Now I have to moan: I am sick all day long and I am not exaggerating, I don't have 1 moment that I don't feel like I am going to throw up, I have to go to work and lifeguard and teach kids how to swim with a smile on my face and a rancid burp under my breath, and my 1 year old is running me ragged! I love my life, my son, and this bean but please bring on the second trimester where I am hoping that I feel better! Thank you for listening ladies...


----------



## mapha2

I guess it comes with a package hun, i hope it slows down on 2nd tri.
As for me, i have minimal pregnancy symptoms. Sometimes i think im just making the pregnancy story up. I have a son who is turning 3yrs on Saturday, with him i hardly had symptoms as well. I spoke to my gynea who told me to keep calm as pregnancies are not the same. 
I honestly sometimes worry as i miscarried my 2nd pregnancy.


----------



## Krippy

Was just looking for support...I know it comes with the territory but was feeling down and needed support. Sad that we can not sympathetic for each other wherever we are in our personal journeys.


----------



## mapha2

Im sorry Krippy, i didnt mean it that way hun. I didnt mean to hurt ur feelings, my apologies hun


----------



## Krippy

No worries Mapha...I am an emotional, physical, and sensitive mess right now. Having trouble managing... :hugs: :shipw:


----------



## kazine

Had some quite bad cramps tonight, almost feels like when I was miscarrying. Just wondering how bad cramps have you all had that have all been okay?

Also had pains in my right side but don't think it's anything to be concerned about as i've had twinges in my left side too!


----------



## Krippy

I have had cramps with all of my pregnancies...Usually means bean is snuggling in and uterus is growing. If it is unbearable pain with bleeding is the only time you should worry hun...Hope the cramping gets better.


----------



## kazine

I'm always gonna be worrying. Well not necessarily worrying, more like convinced I'm gonna miscarry so miserable with anticipation is more like it. 

I really hope I'm proved wrong.


----------



## 3Minions

Krippy, why don't you ask your doctor for some Diclectin?


----------



## Krippy

I have a midwife and haven't seen them yet...first appointment is March 10th. I will see what they say and how I feel then but I am pretty sure that they can't prescribe anything and I am determined to stick with them and not see a Dr. this pregnancy unless I have to! Thank you 3Minions....I haven't heard of diclectin before...My other pregnancies I was never sick so I am in new waters right now.


----------



## Lulle

I'm so sorry that you're feeling bad, Krippy. 

I have nausea too this time, but it's every other day and manageable. 

I was hoping for this nausea, but now that it's here I wish that I didn't. My two other pregnancies were easier in that aspect. Barely no nausea at all. 

Hope you're feeling better soon, hun!! *hugs*


----------



## kazine

Just come on with very watery CM. This is what I get before AF and what I got before my last miscarriage. Between that and the cramps my hopes are very quickly going down the drain.


----------



## Lulle

And I get very watery CM when I'm pregnant...


----------



## kazine

Lulle said:


> And I get very watery CM when I'm pregnant...

Thanks - I really don't want to get my hopes up though :|. I'm trying to prepare myself for it and if it doesn't happen, fantastic. :)

If it does, that's my third and I'm off to the EPU.


I feel horrible because I've been so cut off from these last 2 pregnancies.

And I just said to my baby in my head

I'm sorry I'm treating you like you're already dead. Please still be there. I love you.

Now I can't stop crying.

I haven't connected to them like I did my first.
Especially not this one.
I've been convinced from day 1 it'll end in miscarriage.


----------



## Lulle

I'm sorry, Kazine. I know how it feels. If it's any comfort at all, bad thoughts have never killed anyone. That goes for your babies as well. 

I saw a kicking alien-like thing just yesterday. My OH was all teared up, but I felt almost nothing. Happy it's alive, of course, but always expecting the worst - so I don't dare to connect. And I won't until I have a live baby in my arms. 

I guess that's just a way to protect ourselves.


----------



## kazine

Lulle said:


> I'm sorry, Kazine. I know how it feels. If it's any comfort at all, bad thoughts have never killed anyone. That goes for your babies as well.
> 
> I saw a kicking alien-like thing just yesterday. My OH was all teared up, but I felt almost nothing. Happy it's alive, of course, but always expecting the worst - so I don't dare to connect. And I won't until I have a live baby in my arms.
> 
> I guess that's just a way to protect ourselves.

I'm sorry Lulle :( I think I'd be an emotional mess at my first scan that has a live baby in it (if I ever get there) I can't imagine what it must be like to not feel anything.


----------



## Krippy

Lulle said:


> I'm so sorry that you're feeling bad, Krippy.
> 
> I have nausea too this time, but it's every other day and manageable.
> 
> I was hoping for this nausea, but now that it's here I wish that I didn't. My two other pregnancies were easier in that aspect. Barely no nausea at all.
> 
> Hope you're feeling better soon, hun!! *hugs*

Thank you Lulle! I hope that you are feeling less detached soon. After I had RJ and got pregnant with Raif I was really detached during his pregnancy. Once he was here though my heart grew 10 sizes to make room for him. Thinking of you!


----------



## 3Minions

Krippy, I don't know which province you're in but you should just be able to go to a walk-in and get a prescription for it if your nausea gets unmanageable. My cousin was sick for all 3 of her pregnancies. She calls it her miracle drug:). Hopefully things don't get that bad for you though :)


----------



## Krippy

I am in BC...I will check that out! Thank you Minions...I do have GP I could see as well. Thank you for the information!


----------



## 3Minions

No problem! I'm in Alberta so we're neighbours :)


----------



## mapha2

I think the cramps are normal hun, as long as it does not come with spotting. I have been having thjem as well since i found out about the pregnancyzm i can relate to the cream as well. When i feel it coming oi always run to the ladies. This is madness i know but coming from the person thay mcd, im sure u undersytand. I hope our little beans stick ds time
Im also having difficulties to connect. Im sure the day i start feeling the kicks i will be assured that everything is ok


----------



## mapha2

Sorry typing errors:)


----------



## kazine

Okay maybe I was overreacting last night. I think I'm okay for now.





My every two days IC progression is showing way more progress than my FRERs so I think I'm just gonna stick to ICs now! 

Also my temperature shot up more today.

AAAAAAND calm.


----------



## mapha2

You must not worry about a thing Kazine. 
How is your OH since the accident. Are you guys OK?


----------



## kazine

mapha2 said:


> You must not worry about a thing Kazine.
> How is your OH since the accident. Are you guys OK?

Oh yeah, we're okay. He's a bit shaken driving now as he only got his first car late January and hadn't driven since May. Every time someone looks like they're going to step out in front of the car he's a mess.

But the police took his statement and whatnot and talked to that witness and despite the girl saying we were speeding, we have witness saying we weren't and CCTV that they hadn't watched when we last spoke but they haven't gotten back to us yet about that.

They will soon hopefully but it looks like it's all going to be okay. The only thing is that now I'm pregnant he's reluctant to drive me around in case we have another accident.


----------



## mapha2

Wow, great news. I'm so happy for you, so many blessings your way, new pregnancy, a husband to be, 2014 has started well.

How are the other ladies doing, krippy, lulle, rahma and 3 minions , how is your day so far? Enjoy


----------



## mapha2

I'm trying to take 1 day at a time, thinking positive, although it is hard. I'm just trying to tell myself that this is a new sperm, new egg and a new pregnancy
Have you guys thought of names as yet, anyone also checked the gender predictor?


----------



## Lulle

mapha2 said:


> How are the other ladies doing, krippy, lulle, rahma and 3 minions , how is your day so far? Enjoy




mapha2 said:


> I'm trying to take 1 day at a time, thinking positive, although it is hard. I'm just trying to tell myself that this is a new sperm, new egg and a new pregnancy
> Have you guys thought of names as yet, anyone also checked the gender predictor?

Thank you for thinking of me ;)

It's around 7 p.m. where I live, and I've been feeling sick all day. And I'm hungry + sick at the same time. Threw up once (after dinner). Hope tomorrow will be better. 

Yes, we've had a name ready since we came back from the hospital knowing that our daughter was dead in my stomach... 

I was dying to have a glass of wine and a cigarette (even if I really don't smoke), and we both went outside. First thing we spotted was a rainbow, and I got this strange feeling that it was a message. 

Of course I locked it up, and found that Iris means rainbow - and in Greek Mythology she was the messenger between the living and dead (using the rainbow when she travelled). 

So. If it's a girl she'll most likely be named Iris. If it's a boy, we don't know, but we tend to agree on most things.

I don't know which gender predictor you refer to, but the Chinese calendar says it's a boy - but I don't believe I can give birth to boys and have a strong feeling it's a girl this time too. When I got my 9-year old the calendar also said it was a boy, but I'm pretty sure she's a girl :)

I've tried the "baking soda test" though, and it says girl (yeah - it's really really desperate and stupid, but I couldn't help myself) :blush:


----------



## kazine

Bought our first cloth nappy today :D Can't wait 'til it arrives I'm going to put it on the cat.

Speaking of the cat, I picked him up earlier and hugged him tight, he usually struggles and I was like "Nope, you're my baby until November. And babies can't struggle. That's why I want one. Because you can hug them all you want and there's nothing they can do about it!!!" 

Think OH thinks I'm mad :D


----------



## Krippy

We have a few names picked out and the chinese gender predictor says girl for us. It would be nice to have a daughter but I also just want healthy baby...We will be staying Team Yellow like we did with both boys.

Kazine...I do that with my dog all the time! lol


----------



## mapha2

I would love so much to have a daughter(wow that will be so nice) but all the gender predictor says its a boy. I'm a bit sad but all I need ofcoz is a healthy baby. As for names, I have a lot of them, struggling to pick up 1.

Lulle, I have been craving for wine myself as well, dry wine to be specific. I read a glass a day can never be harmful but I decided to stay away for these 1st 3 months lol.


----------



## Lulle

mapha2 said:


> I would love so much to have a daughter(wow that will be so nice) but all the gender predictor says its a boy. I'm a bit sad but all I need ofcoz is a healthy baby. As for names, I have a lot of them, struggling to pick up 1.
> 
> Lulle, I have been craving for wine myself as well, dry wine to be specific. I read a glass a day can never be harmful but I decided to stay away for these 1st 3 months lol.

I don't crave wine NOW, but I did when the doctor told me my baby was dead.


----------



## 3Minions

So far so good.

The Chinese gender predictor says boy this time. It was right for the 3 kids I have but I think that means the odds of it being wrong this time are pretty high, lol. 

We'll find out in May!


----------



## kazine

Names:
Samantha, Lily, Leah.
Zak.

Chinese calendar says boy, but I feel like it's a girl... 
OH has a feeling that we're gonna have a boy though, not based on this particular pregnancy, just in general.

I don't mind either way honestly.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## mapha2

Good morning pretty mama bears(its 6:30am in S.A) hope u all well. Are you guys also suffering from bloat? Girls, I look 3 months preggies already. Hahaha, in the morning I will be flat but once I eat breakfast, all things change. This is so funny and excitting at the same time.
A lovely day ahead, God bless you


----------



## 3Minions

Good morning Mapha! It's 10:15pm yesterday (to you) where I am  I feel ginormous. I just wear sweats and yoga pants all day. I'm so glad I'm a SAHM because I'm just a giant slob now.


----------



## Lulle

I'm so sick I wanna cry. At night I go to bed feeling better, thinking "tomorrow - I'll be fine", only to wake up sick to my stomach. And I'm getting worse every day.

Damn! My two previous pregnancies were perfectly fine without this sickness. I regret that I hoped for this to come.

:(


----------



## mapha2

I'm so sorry Lulle, hope you feel better soon. Try to look at the brighter side, a beautiful rainbow is coming, s/he is reminding you that s/he is there, holding on to see you soon. Hugs lovie


----------



## mapha2

Im really going nuts right now. Im spotting, brown discharge like i did when i had an mc in oct:cry:


----------



## kazine

i'm so sorry mapha :( brown discharge doesn't necessarily mean a bad thing, so fingers crossed that it's just normal spotting!


----------



## mapha2

I ran to my gynea, his admitting me due to a threatening miscarriage. He says he needs to monitor me closely:cry:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am so sorry Mapha. :(


----------



## kazine

Midwife appointment 20th march! :) 

I can't believe they're keeing you in Mapha? They can't do anything even if it is a miscarriage so what is his agenda?


----------



## 3Minions

I'm sorry Mapha. I hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## confuzion

You're in my thoughts mapha. Brown discharge is old blood and hopefully nothing. :hugs:.


----------



## kazine

OH has gone to a buskers night. I was meant to go too but I'm just soooo tired :(.


----------



## 3Minions

4,000 steps to go today to hit my 10,000. I want to go to bed but DH will be coming home with pizza after his meeting.... I started watching Walking Dead on netflix. I'm on the 3rd episode. Sigh. I guess I should get my butt in gear.


----------



## kazine

Okay, here's my story. I was taking 50mg Quetiapine (antipsychotic) and 150mg Lamotrigine (mood stabiliser) and my psych advised me to come off the Lamotrigine at least. I did so, and I've surprised myself with how stable I've been, especially with going through a miscarriage.

But I saw her again yesterday and even though I thought she was okay with me being on Quetiapine she has recommended that I come off that too. I know she has to say that but she seemed adamant that I should but of course said that it was my choice. It's a very low dose as is too and there have been no findings of harm done to the fetus apparently.

Now every time in the 2 and a half years I've been on these tablets that I've tried to come off them I end up suicidal. It would be great for me to be on no meds at all but I just don't think that's possible. Recently when I've even reduced the dose to 50mg I've ended up crying and telling my OH that I wished I was dead by the following night.

So I don't know whether to bother trying to come off it. I mean I'm going through a lot of stress as it is at the minute, every minute of every day expecting blood and analysing cramps to work out if they're too strong, I convinced myself I was gonna miscarry the other night and ended up wanting to die.

I think that, for me, the benefits outweigh the risks in this particular situation. What does anyone else think?

Jodi x


----------



## mapha2

Hi ladies, thank you so much for ur kind words. 
Just an update, the spotting stopped. Baby is measuring 5w4d which im quite happy with that but 2days fw. My hcg is on 16400, which is also good compared to 6000 on my previous mc. We doing another blood work on Sunday. Gynea also put me on progesterone suppliment. He said it will help keeping the mouth of the uterus closed. I should be on these until 12 weeks. Thanks again for your support and love


----------



## kazine

Big congrats Mapha, hope everything stays well. 



Todays result, SMU. 17DPO (the one before it is 15DPO). I can't believe that I'm starting to think this pregnancy might actually work out.



It's almost as strong as the freaking control line!!

Does anyone have kik or whatsapp and want a bump buddy? hehe


----------



## 3Minions

Sounds promising Mapha!

Kazine, I found this online about the Quetiapine - https://www.drugs.com/pregnancy/quetiapine.html
Although it's a category C drug, if it prevents you from becoming suicidal I would think it's worth the risk, especially since it's such a low dose. Having read that link though, I would think you'd be back on all your meds as soon as baby is born before the baby blues kick in and possibly ppd so you can join me in the formula feeding club


----------



## kazine

3Minions said:


> Sounds promising Mapha!
> 
> Kazine, I found this online about the Quetiapine - https://www.drugs.com/pregnancy/quetiapine.html
> Although it's a category C drug, if it prevents you from becoming suicidal I would think it's worth the risk, especially since it's such a low dose. Having read that link though, I would think you'd be back on all your meds as soon as baby is born before the baby blues kick in and possibly ppd so you can join me in the formula feeding club

Nope, I definitely want to breastfeed even if that means coming off for a while or breastfeeding on a really low dose of something else (definitely can't be on quetiapine after birth as its heavy sedative and I want to co sleep too, and sleeping 10 hours straight ain't good with a newborn)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Jodi, I am not preggo yet, but would love some friends to talk to. I have whatsapp, but if some ladies are scared of sharing numbers we can go on wechat?


----------



## kazine

I'm not worried about giving out my number lol, I'll PM you


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Thanks, I got your message and everyone else is welcome as well :)


----------



## 3Minions

Kazine, if you want to bf then maybe you should see if your doctor will switch you to something different now that's safe for pregnancy and bfing.... It'll give you a few months to try it out because once the baby is born life goes topsy turvey very quickly and hormones make your emotions go nuts.

GL whatever you decide!


----------



## kazine

3Minions said:


> Kazine, if you want to bf then maybe you should see if your doctor will switch you to something different now that's safe for pregnancy and bfing.... It'll give you a few months to try it out because once the baby is born life goes topsy turvey very quickly and hormones make your emotions go nuts.
> 
> GL whatever you decide!

I'm not sure there's any antipsychotics/mood stabilisers that are considered "safe" for breastfeeding? SSRIs will not work for me.

I'd probably hope to be off the antipsychotic I'm on and onto a different antipsychotic that isn't sedative before the baby is born and of course do research into that particular medication regarding breastfeeding.

Just looked online:

Drugs Probably Safe in Usual Doses:
Depakote - pregnancy category D
Dilantin - pregnancy category D
Haldol - pregnancy category C
Stelazine - pregnancy category D
Thorazine - no category assigned


----------



## mapha2

Another blood work was done today, hcg was on 32600, so it doubled as it was around 16000 on Thursday. I'm relieved, next app is on the 14th. :)
 



Attached Files:







baby%20no%202.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Lulle

Oh well. Been pretty sick, but I'm better now. Had some blood tests taken Tuesday, when I was 10+0, and my hcg was more than 200000. Don't know how much more, cause their instrumemts don't measure any higher.

I saw the baby on Tuesday as well. A strong heartbeat.
Still I'm worried since I normally have a visible bump by this time, but I'm 10+5 and have no stomach.
It's probably due to the fact that I'm 20 pounds heavier than last time, but I still worry.

Have another scan tomorrow, and I'm expecting the worst.

So far this pregnancy has been a nightmare when it comes to my psyche. Only six monts to go :(


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Lulle

Internal scan today showed a perfect baby :)

I've been concerned the past few days since I haven't got a bump yet, but doctor told me it's because my uterus points towards my back this time.


https://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu4/Mira369/20140310_091517-1_zpsc722e1e2.jpg


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## kazine

Congratulations! I have a scan in 9 days...


----------



## confuzion

Awww love it Lulle!!! Congrats :D


----------



## 3Minions

Awesome Lulle!


----------



## Krippy

Congratulations Lulle! I am sorry that you have been feeling down. It is so hard to get excited for anything as you don't want to be let down if something horrible happens. I know hun, I have been there...Try to enjoy these little moments! I don't have a bump yet either and my bubs is doing great! :) Third babe here as well...Thinking of you!


----------



## confuzion

So I guess I get to join you ladies here then :)

Though I won't really have updates for a while :haha:.


----------



## kazine

confuzion said:


> So I guess I get to join you ladies here then :)
> 
> Though I won't really have updates for a while :haha:.

Yay :happydance:


----------



## Lulle

confuzion said:


> So I guess I get to join you ladies here then :)
> 
> Though I won't really have updates for a while :haha:.

You're welcome!! :) :) :)


----------



## kazine

Confuzion you forgot to change the amount of BFPs in the title!


----------



## confuzion

Good catch kazine!! When are you having your US?


----------



## mapha2

Beautiful scan Lulle. I also understand your fears ladies. I'm going to do my sec scan as well and im so nervous but I'm putting everything to the man above. He has the final say, my trust is with him right now.

Hope you are all well ladies


----------



## kazine

confuzion said:


> Good catch kazine!! When are you having your US?

Next Wednesday. 8 days!!!

Then my booking in appointment is the day after :D


----------



## confuzion

Woot! Seems time flies by!! At 7 weeks you should see a nice little baby with a heartbeat, how exciting! :happydance:


----------



## kazine

confuzion said:


> Woot! Seems time flies by!! At 7 weeks you should see a nice little baby with a heartbeat, how exciting! :happydance:

Hopefully :nope: Feeling a little nervous today


----------



## mapha2

kazine said:


> conare fuzion said:
> 
> 
> Woot! Seems time flies by!! At 7 weeks you should see a nice little baby with a heartbeat, how exciting! :happydance:
> 
> Hopefully :nope: Feeling a little nervous todayClick to expand...

It's understandable dear. But we are taking these rainbows home.


----------



## confuzion

^ what mapha said! :hugs:


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## kazine

Blegh I feel so sick.

OH&#8217;s mother wanted us to go round hers for tea, but turns out she doesn&#8217;t finish work til 8 so I&#8217;ve deliberately not had my tea because I thought we&#8217;d be going around at like 5 or something! And I feel super sick so I don&#8217;t want to have to sit all night and pretend to be feeling fine because they don&#8217;t know! So we&#8217;ve told them we will wait because I&#8217;m feeling ill because I&#8217;ve &#8220;got a cold&#8221; so we might go another time.

Also I found out today that when she fed our cats when we were away for a few days she got a copy of our flat key without asking? :s Didn&#8217;t know this. I really liked just me and OH having keys to our flat. Felt like our own personal space and no one could ever come in without us letting them in :( :( :(


----------



## kazine

Rahma said:


> Our t-rex actually looks like a baby now and is alive and well! HB of 153 and no signs of Turner Syndrome! Doctor is confident that this is our healthy, take-home baby <3 <3 <3

Congrats!!! I'm guessing it's a boy!


----------



## mapha2

Wow Rahma, congratulations. S/he has grown so big, beautiful scan hun


----------



## mapha2

Ladies, I'm not sure if I have asked this question before. Are you guys still intimate with your DH or OH since you found out about the pregnancy or you waiting for 12 weeks? I haven't as I'm nevours anything can go wrong. Am I paranoid?

Also, how have you been managing your constipation? I drink 2litters of water aday, eat a lot of bran stuff but still no luck. Helap pls


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## 3Minions

Kazine, I would be LIVID! And here's a question from a Canadian, lol. Is tea just tea or is it other food too? 

Mapha, we're having at it. It hasn't slowed us down at all. We've toned it down a teensy bit, but it's still a pretty good time. As for the constipation, I have discovered that a 100 calorie bag of microwave popcorn at nights makes my guts explode the following morning.... No idea if it's just me or if it'll work for you, but give it a shot since popcorn is so tasty ;-) Also, mangoes cause MAJOR diarrhea in small children (learned they work like prunes the hard way) so if you like them and they're available there you might want to give that a try. GL!


----------



## kazine

Tea is just slang for dinner, basically xD.


----------



## confuzion

Rahma said:


> Our t-rex actually looks like a baby now and is alive and well! HB of 153 and no signs of Turner Syndrome! Doctor is confident that this is our healthy, take-home baby <3 <3 <3

Love love love! :cloud9:

Turners re-occuring is definitely one of my fears but this gives me some hope :)


----------



## Lulle

mapha2 said:


> Ladies, I'm not sure if I have asked this question before. Are you guys still intimate with your DH or OH since you found out about the pregnancy or you waiting for 12 weeks? I haven't as I'm nevours anything can go wrong. Am I paranoid?
> 
> Also, how have you been managing your constipation? I drink 2litters of water aday, eat a lot of bran stuff but still no luck. Helap pls

No. We don't dare. I'm on fragmin as well, which can cause bleedning, and bleeding would just add to the stress. But we're into some serious petting from time to time :p 

My constipation is either hard as brick or diarrhea. Last couple of days the latter. 
I don't keep track of how much water I'm drinking, and water makes me sick these days. Have to make limonade or other drinks to prevent nausea. 

Yesterday I had stomach ache and peed all the time. I tried to rest during the day, but had to get up every tenth minute to pee. Guess my uterus is irritating both my kidneys and bowels...

I'm 11+1 today, and officially IN my 12th week. Can't wait to feel her/him moving. Think I was in my 14th week last pregnancy, so if I'm lucky I should feel something soon with this little one too :)


----------



## mapha2

7w3d, heart beat heard. Here is my rainbow
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140314-WA000_1394822086742_n.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lulle

Wow mapha!! Congrats!! :) :)


----------



## 3Minions

Looking pretty perfect Mapha


----------



## confuzion

Congrats mapha. That's wonderful.


----------



## mapha2

Thanks ladies. I'm a bit relieved, I know it doesn't mean that im in the clear, however, I'm glad we've heard a h/b as we never got to hear it with mc last year. I'm so positive for this one:happydance:


----------



## kazine

Congrats Mapha! Hope to be following in your footsteps on Wednesday at 7+1.


----------



## Lulle

Scan today and fetus was dead.


----------



## mapha2

Ohh, I'm so so sorry Lulle. I'm really sorry for your loss:hugs:


----------



## 3Minions

I'm so sorry Lulle. Hugs.


----------



## kazine

Measuring 7+0 with a heartbeat of roughly 120bpm. Can't believe it!!!!


----------



## kazine

So sorry Lulle :( :( :( Hugs <3


----------



## mapha2

Wow kazine, that is so beautiful. Congrats hun


----------



## 3Minions

Great news Kazine! Looks amazing!


----------



## confuzion

Oh no Lulle...WTF, it was all going so well. I'm so sorry hon. This is just so unbelievably sucky. I wish you the best hon. Here for you whenever you need it.


----------



## confuzion

Congrats kazine.


----------



## Conina

Hi all!! I'm cautiously moving over from the TTC forum. Got my BFP on Good Friday, 3 months after my loss at Christmas. Please stick little one!!!


----------



## mapha2

Hey Conina, sorry about your loss and congratulations on your bfp. Stick LO stick. When r u due


----------



## confuzion

Hi conina :hi:. Yay I hope this thread starts to get a little more active :haha:. Excited to add a new rainbow to the list.

Where is krulci? :D


----------



## mapha2

This tinker is measuring me a day behind confuzion, hahahaha
So I went for my 13th wk scan today as I never went 4 12wk and I'm measuring 4days ahead. So far so good.


----------



## confuzion

I'll fix it soon mapha. When I get on my computer.

ETA - so glad everything is going great :)


----------



## Conina

I'm saying my edd is Christmas day! Based on my lmp it would be 21 Dec but based on ovulation it's 25th :thumbup:

Yes, where is krulci?? She was the one who told me to get here! Lol


----------



## kazine

Congrats Conina :) I hope the group gets more active too, I feel like I'm the only one who posts so I stopped haha. Check out this:



Baby's heartbeat

:) :) :) :)


----------



## Conina

Wow you have an active lo there kazine! Congrats!


----------



## kazine

Funnily enough that was one of the only movements s/he made at the scan and I was worried haha. But now that I've got the doppler and can hear the heartbeat/hear the kicks I feel a lot better :)


----------



## 3Minions

That looks great Kazine


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Conina! Hoping and wishing for a sticky bean for you!

Looks awesome Kazine...Love the wiggly bean in there!

Things are good here. Still extremely sick so struggling with working 18 hours a week and running after my 17 month old so haven't been writing on BnB as much but I have been keeping track on everyone and reading! Glad to hear everyone is well!


----------



## mapha2

Wow, so exciting to see the group active again. Glad we are all well
Sorry about the sickness Krippy, hang in there, it shall be over before you know it
Lots of love for u gals


----------



## mapha2

Here is little peanut:baby:
 



Attached Files:







peanut.jpg
File size: 5.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## confuzion

Adorable mapha!


----------



## 3Minions

Looks great Mapha! I had and u/s today at 15+4 and baby looks great. Baby was still too small to check the heart but we'll get that done in a few weeks. She was able to tell me it's a little girl


----------



## confuzion

Oh yay our first gender reveal!! Congrats on your princess 3 minions!!


----------



## krulci

Hello, everyone! New here... if you hadn't noticed. :blush: We had our first scan on Monday and found fraternal twins snuggling inside!! My EDD is set for December 16th, so not too far ahead of Conina. Excited to be here with you all!! 



Conina said:


> Yes, where is krulci?? She was the one who told me to get here! Lol

Ooops... Hahaha! I'm here!! 



Krippy said:


> Things are good here. Still extremely sick so struggling with working 18 hours a week and running after my 17 month old so haven't been writing on BnB as much but I have been keeping track on everyone and reading! Glad to hear everyone is well!

Dang... I was really hoping to see some inspiring stories of how quickly the morning sickness disappeared! Oh well, at least we know the hormones are still there, right? :thumbup:



3Minions said:


> Looks great Mapha! I had and u/s today at 15+4 and baby looks great. Baby was still too small to check the heart but we'll get that done in a few weeks. She was able to tell me it's a little girl

How sweet!! Congratulations, mama!


----------



## confuzion

Yay krulci :) Nice to see you here! Hope you girls keep this thread active! I want to hear more news!


----------



## mapha2

Hello Krulci:hi: and welcome. Congratulations on your BFP. Ohh how exciting to have twins. Congrats hun

3minions, I'm so happy for you girl, I can't wait for my gender reveal scan as well. Mine will be on my next visit @ 17 weeks. Congrats on your little princess hun. :hugs:

How's everyone doing. A blessed day ahead


----------



## Conina

Hi Krulci!! :hi: 

We've been off work all week, doing fun things with the little man. We went to the zoo yesterday. 

Today he's going to granny's while dh and I have lunch out just the two of us. 

Not looking forward to work on Monday!


----------



## krulci

I can't wait for all the gender scans! Hearing about all of yours gets me that much more excited for mine! Are any of you doing the blood draw screening for T21, etc where they tell you the gender there too? It's 99% accurate and they'll do it as early as 9 weeks! I was totally ready to ask for mine until we found out I'm carrying two little bugs and it won't work... Kind of a bummer. :coffee:


----------



## krulci

For those of you a little further along - and those early on making plans, too, I suppose - do you have any little mantras or thoughts you try to focus on to keep you positive? I find myself getting excited and making little preparations only to have the little voice in my head say something like, "and what will you do with that new car seat when you lose both babies, hmm?" I never thought it'd be this hard to be positive about pregnancy, and yet here I am! I'm willing myself to think only good thoughts and make attempts at bonding with the babes, but it's hard... :nope: Any advice? I feel like a horrible parent.


----------



## mapha2

krulci said:


> For those of you a little fuyou have to rther along - and those early on making plans, too, I suppose - do you have any little mantras or thoughts you try to focus on to keep you positive? I find myself getting excited and making little preparations only to have the little voice in my head say something like, "and what will you do with that new car seat when you lose both babies, hmm?" I never thought it'd be this hard to be positive about pregnancy, and yet here I am! I'm willing myself to think only good thoughts and make attempts at bonding with the babes, but it's hard... :nope: Any advice? I feel like a horrible parent.

Try reading pregnancy books, at least they will keep your mind occupied. I tried them also but what really helped me was my church. 
Pregnancy after loss is hard, try to enjoy each day as it comes. Seeing them at the check up will at least reasure you that everything is progressing well. Eventually these fears dissapears along the way, I used to be a nervous wreck myself. 
Enjoy your pregnancy girl:hugs:


----------



## mapha2

mapha2 said:


> krulci said:
> 
> 
> For those of you a little fuyou have to rther along - and those early on making plans, too, I suppose - do you have any little mantras or thoughts you try to focus on to keep you positive? I find myself getting excited and making little preparations only to have the little voice in my head say something like, "and what will you do with that new car seat when you lose both babies, hmm?" I never thought it'd be this hard to be positive about pregnancy, and yet here I am! I'm willing myself to think only good thoughts and make attempts at bonding with the babes, but it's hard... :nope: Any advice? I feel like a horrible parent.
> 
> Try reading pregnancy books, at least they will keep your mind occupied. I tried them also but what really helped me was my church.
> Pregnancy after loss is hard, try to enjoy each day as it comes. Seeing them at the check up will at least reasure you that everything is progressing well. Eventually these fears dissapears along the way, I used to be a nervous wreck myself.
> Enjoy your pregnancy girl:hugs:Click to expand...

Ohh, and you not a horrible parent at all, we all had or have these fears .it is just not fair that we had to travel this route. PAL is a nightmare :hugs:


----------



## kazine

Announced the pregnancy at the engagement party last night.

Long story short, OH got to the part of the speech where he said &#8220;we&#8217;ve got a bit of an announcement to make&#8221; and I ran off the stage to BE SICK. 

I MISSED IT!!!


----------



## mapha2

kazine said:


> Announced the pregnancy at the engagement party last night.
> 
> Long story short, OH got to the part of the speech where he said &#8220;we&#8217;ve got a bit of an announcement to make&#8221; and I ran off the stage to BE SICK.
> 
> I MISSED IT!!!

Oh, how cute. Congratulations on your engagement. Hope you guys had fun. :dance:


----------



## 3Minions

Congratulations Krulci!
It's getting easier now that I can feel her bouncing around in there - but she's going to be born black and blue because once she gets big enough to poke and make move I'm going to be poking her all the time. I still expect it to be over any moment but she DOES feel like my other babies whereas the m/c didn't....
Mapha, I don't have the anatomy scan (18w) for another few weeks but because this is around when I had my loss my OB wanted to check stuff out. It was early to check, but the tech is REALLY good (she's only ever been off my birth weight estimates by a couple ounces) and she's positive it's a girl. I am looking forward to confirmation though, lol.
Kazine, a stage at your engagement party?! That must have been a spectacular affair! I hope you didn't spend the whole time in the bathroom.


----------



## krulci

Kazine - that is seriously so cute! What perfect timing, baby! You made my morning. :haha: Sorry you're not feeling well, though... It's the worst. (Right there with you...)


----------



## kazine

3Minions said:


> Kazine, a stage at your engagement party?! That must have been a spectacular affair! I hope you didn't spend the whole time in the bathroom.

It was just a function room that happened to have a stage, we had a band on :)

I didn't, until that point I'd only been sick once in my entire pregnancy. Typically the second time I threw up was when I was supposed to be on the bloody stage announcing my pregnancy.


----------



## Conina

Well at least no-one would think you were making it up! !


----------



## kazine

I actually worried that they though the throwing up was staged just for dramatic effect hahahahaha.


----------



## 3Minions

I probably shouldn't laugh Kazine but I did. Thanks


----------



## mapha2

Evening ladies(its 8:00pm) in S.A, how are you all doing?
Quick question, has anyone of you experienced viginal swelling b4? I had it last week n it dissapered in 24hrs, its back again 2day. I did go to my gyn last week and he told me I had an infection and I must not use bathtubs but a shower. I'm currently on an atibiotic but it reappeared again today.
I have no pain but its so uncomfortable.
Tia


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi ladies may i join you? I didnt realise this group was here! :) i was in the ttcal group and got my bfp a couple of weeks ago, due on the 26th December 2014 :) congratulations to all you ladies!

Xxx


----------



## confuzion

:hi: sailorsgirl. Nice to see you found the group :) Congrats lovely. I'll add you to the list.


----------



## 3Minions

Hey Sailorsgirl! Congratulations  When's your first DA?


----------



## krulci

Mapha - I have, though I believe the only time it's really been noticeable was shortly after delivering DS... and I would imagine that's from him barreling through the birth canal so quickly! :wacko: (A two hour labor with an almost 10 lb baby... Yikes!) 

I am sure the antibiotics will have you feeling better in a spiff! My mom is a long-time nurse and says that infections are typically dead within 24-48 hours of being on an antibiotic. The rest of the prescription is to help it stay gone. Keep us updated, though!


----------



## mapha2

Helo sailorsgirl n welcome. Glad u found us. Congratulations on ur bfp. A hnh 9m


----------



## Conina

:hi: sailorsgirl!! H&H 9 months!!

Have any of you ladies started the weird pregnancy dreams? I dreamt last night we were having a boy and wanted to call it Dean Andrew but spell it Deene...


----------



## mapha2

Ok ladies, my lady bits is back to normal like nothing happend. This is so scary, excessive discharge as well. Will be in bed the rest of today, at least we have a holiday. 

Conina, I do not have those dreams as yet lol. I only suffer from insomia


----------



## krulci

Mapha - Glad you're feeling better! Lay low and keep that sticky sticking! :happydance:

Conina - I've had a few! About a little boy who insists we call him Othello (which is a baby name we've tossed around a few times). Not sure if it's a sign or not, but that baby boy sure is obstinate on the name! Lol

On the topic of names, what is everyone thinking? Anyone having it out with DH? Mine fought me so much with DS and DD, but I think now that we've got a naming style (if you will), we seem to be on the same page a little more! Although he insists that we each name a twin separately... Men. :dohh:


----------



## Conina

Well, first time round we had a top 3 of girls names and a total of...one boys name. Which we then had to use! So if this is a boy, he might just end up nameless...


----------



## kazine

I dreamed last night I had a beautiful little boy! My sex dreams have also started though. Dreamed I had sex in a caravan shower with a handsome strange man


----------



## krulci

There was brown blood on the tissue when I wiped, tonight. This is how it started last time, though I think I'm further along this round... :cry: I guess I'll be going on restricted bedrest.


----------



## confuzion

I think spotting is more common in twin pregnancies if I'm not mistaken. I'm sure all is ok :hugs:.


----------



## mapha2

All will be ok krulci, spotting is really common in early pregnancy. I also had spotting around my 5thweek and it really freaked me out, I had to run to my gyn and all was well and bubs was ok. I know it can be scary with our history. Take it easy and rest. Please do let us know how you feeling later


----------



## mapha2

Hi krulci, how's things going. Hope you feeling better. Take care


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## mapha2

:wave: Rahma, thanks for the update and congrats on your little girl. I'm glad everything is going well hun. Have you started shopping already? :happydance:


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## confuzion

Aw thanks for updating Rahma. So wonderful to hear little baby girl is ok and healthy!


----------



## krulci

Congrats, Rahma! I am sure she will be even more beautiful than you can imagine. 

Turns out the one-time spotting was from a minor yeast infection. Thought everything was going beautifully. We had our 8 week scan, today. Baby B stopped developing shortly after our last scan. :cry::cry: Baby A seems to be growing well, though, so...? Kind of lost in the mixed emotions. As much as I want a large family, I don't know if I can keep doing this. It's all so draining! :cry:


----------



## confuzion

I'm so sorry about baby B Krulci. But I'm glad baby A will be your rainbow :hugs:


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Conina

So sorry Krulci, but good news that Baby A is going well. :hugs: to you.


----------



## 3Minions

Rahma, that sounds great  So glad everything is going well.

Krulci, I'm sorry about baby B but I'm glad to hear baby A is doing very well.


----------



## mapha2

I'm so sorry about baby B krulci, you are in my thoughts. Glad baby A is doing well. Hugs hun


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi girls. Had a scan today at 7 weeks. It didnt go so well, the sack is measuring small at 6.6mm and they couldnt see a baby. I have to see my gp on monday and look at having blood tests to check my hcg. In the mean time i have been told to go to a&e if i experience bleeding or pain. 

Xxx


----------



## confuzion

Rahma - That's great news. I love the name Joanna :)

Oh no sailorsgirl. How scary. I hope everything turns out alright with bloods and the next scan :hugs:.


----------



## 3Minions

Oh no Sailorsgirl. :hugs:


----------



## mapha2

Im so sorry sailorsgirl, I pray everything turns out Ok. Hope little one is just hiding somewhere. You'll be in my thoughts:hugs:


----------



## mapha2

Rahma said:


> Anatomy scan went well today. Joanna's heart rate was 143 and she looks healthy. It was hard getting pictures of her feet because she wouldn't stop kicking and, according to the tech, she's fast, haha.
> 
> When are all your anatomy scans coming up?

Ohh, congrats girl. That's great news. I'm having mine on 20 weeks. Booked for second week of June :happydance:


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Thanks ladies. There is hope but i am finding it hard to keep holding onto it. I just want the weekend over so i can see my doc. So sorry for the depressing post.

Xxx


----------



## krulci

I'm so sorry, Sailorsgirl. But like I said on your other post, it's very normal to have your LO start out little and gain momentum later on. You're in my thoughts! :hugs:

Thank you, everyone, for your kind words. We'll be telling family, today... I didn't want to ruin Mother's Day for everyone (myself included... holidays are far worse when soaked in pity). I'm sure I'll have a few more meltdowns today. :cry::dohh: xoxo


----------



## mapha2

Hello ladies, hope you are all well
A big hug to you kulci, I hope you are better soon. You all take care


----------



## 3Minions

I'm doing well. I have my anatomy scan tomorrow and once that is over with maybe I'll be able to breathe a little bit.


----------



## mapha2

All the best dear


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## krulci

Exciting, 3minions!! How did it all go? 

We had a 9+ week scan, yesterday, and Baby A looks beautiful!! \\:D/ Swishing their little feet back and forth was one of the best things I've seen in ages... Our midwife was very sweet to quickly move past Baby B. I was worried we'd have to go through another, agonizing analyzation just to end with "Yeah, baby still isn't making it..." Anyways, I'm kind of floating in the clouds! (Minus the nausea and fatigue, lol) Trying not to get my hopes up... Come on, week 15!!


----------



## mapha2

Ohh, how exciting:happydance:. I'm glad all went well with baby A. Congratulations hun, I like your midwife too, she's very considerate. Take care hun:hugs:


----------



## 3Minions

Everything went great  My placenta is huge and anterior so I'm not feeling much and baby is pretty squished in to place, but she has all the stuff that she's supposed to have and looks pretty perfect. I didn't get any pictures because the ultrasound tech could only focus on one little area at a time because of the placenta, but everything is looking good!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## kazine

Just thought I'd update that I'm having a little girl :pink::pink::pink: :D

Oh and due date is now 31st October


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## 3Minions

Congratulations Kazine!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah congratulations!!

Sorry to say i lost my baby. I started miscarrying last night. 

Xxx


----------



## confuzion

Yay congrats kazine!!! I will update your details when I get on my computer. 

Sailorsgirl - I'm so so sorry :hugs:. You can always come chat with the mama bears in the TTCAL section. We're a little more active over there and we want to help you through it :hugs:


----------



## krulci

How exciting, Kazine!! May the shopping sprees begin!!! :happydance::cloud9:



sailorsgirl said:


> Sorry to say i lost my baby. I started miscarrying last night.
> 
> Xxx

I'm so sorry, Sailorsgirl. I had really hoped all would turn out well in the end. Please keep us posted on how you're doing, and if you'd rather keep in on the TTCAL page, let me know. I'll check on you there. :hugs: My heart goes out to you! :hugs:


----------



## sailorsgirl

Thanks girls. Im sure ill get my rainbow when the time is right. 

Xxx


----------



## Krippy

Hugs Sailorsgirls! Hoping and wishing for your rainbow soon!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## 3Minions

Gosh Rahma! You're super cute!


----------



## confuzion

Agreed! You're adorable Rahma! And that bump is definitely growing and looking so cute and tight!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## 3Minions

I'm due 2 weeks after you and just look portly, lol.


----------



## confuzion

Rahma said:


> Thanks, ladies!
> 
> It looks like I'm the furthest along based on the front page (wow! when did that happen?) and I'm excited for all of you to get bumps, feel movement, and hit other milestones <3
> 
> And, Confuzion, I'm really looking forward to you getting your healthy, sticky BFP. I really hope it happens sooner than later for you :hugs:

Thanks hon <3. We're taking a little break from TTC so it might not be for a little while but I think it will do my mental/emotional health some good.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## mapha2

kazine said:


> Just thought I'd update that I'm having a little girl :pink::pink::pink: :D
> 
> Oh and due date is now 31st October

Congratulations Kazine, great news hey. I'm still team yellow until next week Tuesday. My gyn prefers doing it on 20 weeks (talking about being old fashioned ):dohh:.
Enjoy your little girl :hugs:


----------



## mapha2

:hugs:I'm so sorry for your loss Sailorsgirl, hope you get you stikky bean soon. Big hug to you hun


----------



## mapha2

Rahma said:


> I'm so sorry, Sailorsgirl :( I hope you get your healthy, sticky rainbow soon :hugs:
> 
> I am finally getting a proper bump so I thought I'd post some progress pictures. From left to right I'm 20 weeks, 21 weeks, 22 weeks, and 23+3 (sports bra pic) weeks pregnant :D

Oh wow, you look so sexy hun, you making me feel so jealous. I love it :blush:


----------



## 3Minions

Rahma, I think it's the fact that my belly still hasn't stretched out the elephant skin on the bottom from my other pregnancies. Normally by 21/22w I'm stretched taught but this LO is actually measuring the right size for gestation which NEVER happens so stuff is a little slow to get going, lol.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## 3Minions

Rahma, it's been VERY different from my other pregnancies. I knew DD1 and DD2 were girls because their pregnancies were SO different from DS's. This one has been different than all 3 of them - I was ill (no puke, just hungover) for the entire first tri. I've never had that happen before. I haven't had any heartburn or any cravings - first time for that too. I lost clumps of hair my entire first tri - I only had that happen with the m/c pregnancy. I had no idea if this lo was going to be pink or blue.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## mapha2

We team blue ladies, I'm having a baby boy :haha: I'm so happy but was hoping for a girl as I have a son already. Hahahaha


----------



## mapha2

Here is my my little peanut:baby:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140603_152003.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## emzeebob

hello, so am 7 weeks tomoro just after some advice but its rather tmi, im experiencing lots of thick white discharge and when I say lots im in shock lol, big globs of the stuff, is this normal?


----------



## mapha2

emzeebob said:


> hello, so am 7 weeks tomoro just after some advice but its rather tmi, im experiencing lots of thick white discharge and when I say lots im in shock lol, big globs of the stuff, is this normal?

I think it's normal gal. I had a lot of it at my early weeks. As long as it does not have a bad odor. Mine was like a mucus plug. But you can consult if you too worried


----------



## mapha2

mapha2 said:


> emzeebob said:
> 
> 
> hello, so am 7 weeks tomoro just after some advice but its rather tmi, im experiencing lots of thick white discharge and when I say lots im in shock lol, big globs of the stuff, is this normal?
> 
> I think it's normal gal. I had a lot of it at my early weeks. As long as it does not have a bad odor. Mine was like a mucus plug. But you can consult if you too worried, congrats on your pregnancy and happy healthy 9 monthsClick to expand...


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## 3Minions

Congrats Mapha!


----------



## confuzion

Congrats mapha!!!

Emzee - nice seeing you here! What you describe sounds perfectly normal :)


----------



## emzeebob

thank you, no itchiness or anything was just concerned with the amount lol, wow I feel so sick today I was never like this with my son, and today I feel like I woke up in a really bad mood and if the hubby lasts today without me punching him he will be lucky lol, hope u all ok, thanks for adding me :)


----------



## kazine

mapha2 said:


> kazine said:
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd update that I'm having a little girl :pink::pink::pink: :D
> 
> Oh and due date is now 31st October
> 
> Congratulations Kazine, great news hey. I'm still team yellow until next week Tuesday. My gyn prefers doing it on 20 weeks (talking about being old fashioned ):dohh:.
> Enjoy your little girl :hugs:Click to expand...

WE find out at 20 weeks here too but I paid for a private scan to find out at 16 weeks because I just couldn't wait ha ha


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## confuzion

Lol purposely waiting longer Rahma! Early scans won't bring me any reassurance considering my last MMC I had a great scan at 8 weeks and it was ripped away from me. So waiting until 10 weeks this time. Time is going to drag for sure!

I got great results from my blood tests today so I am so much more optimistic. I am on baby aspirin. And even though my progesterone was good, I'm going on progesterone 100mg twice a day just in case. Hopefully these new meds do the trick!


----------



## mapha2

confuzion said:


> Lol purposely waiting longer Rahma! Early scans won't bring me any reassurance considering my last MMC I had a great scan at 8 weeks and it was ripped away from me. So waiting until 10 weeks this time. Time is going to drag for sure!
> 
> I got great results from my blood tests today so I am so much more optimistic. I am on baby aspirin. And even though my progesterone was good, I'm going on progesterone 100mg twice a day just in case. Hopefully these new meds do the trick!

Ohh my, I can't believe I missed these great news. Congrats hun, wow, I'm so so excited for you. I'm praying for a sticky one for you. I'm so glad the results are very good. A happy healthy 9 months to you. Welcome back, hugs


----------



## confuzion

Thanks mapha. Yes after that chemical in March I've been a little more hesitant to shout it from the BnB rooftops :haha:.


----------



## mapha2

I understand dear, take care :hugs:


----------



## 3Minions

Confuzion, fx this one is your rainbow!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## krulci

Rahma said:


> I'm losing hair this time too! It sucks. My skin is also dry and more prone to breakouts than with my DS four years ago and I'm carrying way higher. It's crazy how different pregnancies can be.

Rahma - I don't think I realized that you lost a DS too? I'm so sorry!! And so relieved baby girl is growing so nice and strong. Your bump is to die for. 



emzeebob said:


> hello, so am 7 weeks tomoro just after some advice but its rather tmi, im experiencing lots of thick white discharge and when I say lots im in shock lol, big globs of the stuff, is this normal?

Lots of discharge is a sure sign of pregnancy for me. :thumbup: My OB explained it as the body's way of rinsing anything harmful away from the babe before it had a chance to do anything. 



kazine said:


> mapha2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazine said:
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd update that I'm having a little girl :pink::pink::pink: :D
> Oh and due date is now 31st October
> 
> Congratulations Kazine, great news hey. I'm still team yellow until next week Tuesday. My gyn prefers doing it on 20 weeks (talking about being old fashioned ):dohh:.
> Enjoy your little girl :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> WE find out at 20 weeks here too but I paid for a private scan to find out at 16 weeks because I just couldn't wait ha haClick to expand...

Sort of the same here! We weren't supposed to find out until 20+/- weeks, but I scheduled a first tri ultrasound screening and sure enough, Baby Boy was dangling his berries and waving his flag for all the world to see!! WE'RE TEAM BLUE!! :happydance::happydance: That, and we saw that he has the SAME exact profile as big brother, as well as the same, sweet little cleft chin. Saying I'm a proud mama feels like the understatement of the year!! 



Rahma said:


> Oh man, Confuzion, your first scan seems so far away!

I MISSED THIS!! Yayayayay!!! 



confuzion said:


> Lol purposely waiting longer Rahma! Early scans won't bring me any reassurance considering my last MMC I had a great scan at 8 weeks and it was ripped away from me. So waiting until 10 weeks this time. Time is going to drag for sure!
> 
> I got great results from my blood tests today so I am so much more optimistic. I am on baby aspirin. And even though my progesterone was good, I'm going on progesterone 100mg twice a day just in case. Hopefully these new meds do the trick!

I know the feeling. Up until yesterday, I was in total doom and gloom mode. I keep thinking about how Lulle lost after 12 weeks... Trying not to get my hopes up, but it's so hard not to with every baby. But... I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU! :happydance::happydance:When is your due date? February seems like such a dreamy month for having a baby. :cloud9:My BFF was born Feb 12 and says it's the absolute best. Extra birthday kisses for the month of love! :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

My husband was born February 2nd and I would love to make him a daddy for his birthday :cloud9:.

I'm due Feb 11th by LMP and Feb 9th by conception. Going with LMP for now!


----------



## mapha2

Rahma said:


> Mapha, congratulations! Very cute scan picture! Do y'all have any names picked out yet?
> 
> Emzee, the discharge is normal. If you also have burning, itching, or a foul odor it could be an infection, but if it's just discharge it's totally normal. It's good to see you here. Welcome, welcome :)

I have dear, im naming my son Akonaho (meaning God is able in my language) we will shorten it to AK


----------



## mapha2

Wow Kulci, 12wks n you already know the gender, thats great news. Congratulations hun


----------



## confuzion

I totally missed that!! Congrats on team blue krulci!


----------



## krulci

Mapha - we were a little surprised as well, but we found out with DS1 at 14 weeks, so I guess not shocked. It was so obvious, we asked the doctor and he was like, "if even you can tell what you're having, then yeah, I'd say you've got a proud boy on your hands!" (said as baby boy was flapping his parts around, lol) 

Beautiful baby name, by the way! What did you name your other son? And how do you pronounce it?

Anyone else with baby names? I'm gravitating towards Thomas as a middle name since it means 'twin', and was my grandfather's name, who I imagine is now playing with my babes. :cloud9::cry:


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## mapha2

Kulci, my other sons name is Phathu (blessing). Akonaho is pronounced r-co-nuh-woo. I hope this is right. Hahahaha


----------



## krulci

Mapha - what beautiful name choices!! What lucky boys. :thumbup:

This is totally random, but I'm editing a personal statement (for med school) for DH and as he's working his way into the importance for sympathy/empathy in patient care, he writes this: 

"I heard screaming.
Dashing to the bathroom, I saw my wife covered in blood. I could not understand her through the spitting, cursing, thrashing, and incoherent wailing, but I knew that my fears had taken physical form. I soon held my lifeless daughter in my hands, too small to draw her own breath, and yet she took mine away. She was beautiful. Though we had known of her existence for only weeks prior, she had stolen away my heart."

Shame on me for thinking he doesn't hurt as much as I do... :cry: Even being pregnant, our losses don't feel any less sharp. Does it ease with time? Don't mind me... I'll just be doing this for the rest of the day --> :cry:


----------



## mapha2

krulci said:


> Mapha - what beautiful name choices!! What lucky boys. :thumbup:
> 
> This is totally random, but I'm editing a personal statement (for med school) for DH and as he's working his way into the importance for sympathy/empathy in patient care, he writes this:
> 
> "I heard screaming.
> Dashing to the bathroom, I saw my wife covered in blood. I could not understand her through the spitting, cursing, thrashing, and incoherent wailing, but I knew that my fears had taken physical form. I soon held my lifeless daughter in my hands, too small to draw her own breath, and yet she took mine away. She was beautiful. Though we had known of her existence for only weeks prior, she had stolen away my heart."
> 
> Shame on me for thinking he doesn't hurt as much as I do... :cry: Even being pregnant, our losses don't feel any less sharp. Does it ease with time? Don't mind me... I'll just be doing this for the rest of the day --> :cry:

It definately ease with time hun, men don't easly show their emotions like we do but they also hurt, in their own way. They always stay strong and firm to be our pillars and sholders to cry on. Hope you feel better soon. A big hug to you


----------



## 3Minions

Aww Krulci. That's heartbreakingly beautiful if that makes sense.
I'm glad you're finally able to see in to his heart and don't feel bad - if he didn't tell you, how were you supposed to know?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies,

I am cautiously entering this group because I still have many milestones to pass. :flower:

I am 13dpo today and got a very faint bfp on the evening of 10dpo. Went for betas the next morning at 7am and results came back 34.5. The gp I went to, to help me with the results until I can get in at an obgyn, made it clear that my levels are very low and made me understand that I could loose this one. She then did an 11 panel blood test, after I did progesterone and insulin in the morning as well, and referred me to an obgyn on coming Monday. He will then reveal all the results and hopefully also do a follow-up hcg test. 

I was a mess in her office, but after doing some research at home it seemed that most levels on 11 dpo would differ from between 15 and 25. At least my lines are still getting darker.

Well, I am just glad to be with you ladies now and will enjoy my pregnancy day by day :)


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Conina

Awww so pleased to see you here angelbaby


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Thank you! I hope to be here for a very long time. Xx


----------



## 3Minions

Angelbaby, congratulations. I hope this one sticks for you.


----------



## confuzion

Hiya angel :hi:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi Confuzion! :)


----------



## mapha2

Hello angel, congratulations hun. So nice to see you here, happpy healthy 9months dear, hugs.


----------



## krulci

Yay angel!! I'm so happy to see you here! How are your betas coming back? Or we're they for this coming Monday? (Sorry, wasn't paying attention to dates...)

Confuzion, how are you feeling? Everything going well for you too?


----------



## confuzion

I'm doing good krulci. So far so good I guess. Had my second betas taken today and will hopefully get them tomorrow. If they are good, then I might quit worrying for a while until my scan in July.


----------



## mapha2

Glad to hear everything is going well Confuzion. 
How's everyone doing. Hugs


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## mapha2

Ohh, so cute. I love it, can't wait for those cute little feet to kick


----------



## emzeebob

helllllooo ladies, been so busy his week with uni am behind as I have morning noon and nigh nausea and nothing is helping :( dr has given me some steroid nose spray as I have fluid in my ear, but has said if that doesn't help my nausea I can have some anti sickness tablets as It pretty bad, :( I feel so ill so tired, so nauseous, lots of painful cramps, never had none of this with my son, hopefully will ge on more if I can keep my eyes open for longer than an hour lol

love and hugs 2 all xx


----------



## 3Minions

Aww Emzeebob. Hope you're feeling better soon! Are you taking spring/summer classes?


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## confuzion

Aww rahma! Adorable video! Thanks for sharing it. 

I hope you feel better soon emzee :hugs:.

Nothing new to report from me which is why it's quiet on my front. No news is good news for right now!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## mapha2

Hello girls, hope you doing so well with your bubs.
Emzee, hope you feeling better luv
Confuzion, glad to here all is still well
You all take good care, hugs


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## 3Minions

So. Busy. Tomorrow is DD2s birthday party, DS's is in a couple weeks.... I've been a house cleaning madwoman!


----------



## mapha2

Hello
Happy birthday to her in advance. 

I'm still well but having palvic pains always. Sometime I can't even walk well. My gyn said its normal but boy or boy, the pain is unberable


----------



## confuzion

Sorry you're having pains mapha. 

I'm not having many symptoms at all. Grr. But no symptoms of miscarriage either. 2 and a half weeks and I'll finally know if I've actually been growing something in there!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## krulci

mapha2 said:


> Hello
> Happy birthday to her in advance.
> 
> I'm still well but having palvic pains always. Sometime I can't even walk well. My gyn said its normal but boy or boy, the pain is unberable

We have July and August birthdays around here, too! And I'm doing the EXACT same thing. Clean, clean, cleaning like Snow White. :bodyb:

Mapha - you should look online for your symptoms. I've been having some pelvic pain, and my midwife found that my abdomen was still separated, causing undue pressure further south. Totally fixable and totally easy! I've just started little exercises in the last few days to repair the damage and prevent, and I'm already feeling relief! The other thing I thought of was what my sister in-law had - something about her ligaments being too stretchy, so she had pelvic separation, making it EXTREMELY painful to walk. I don't think she could do anything about hers other than take it easy, but still! Better worth knowing if you can do something... 

Confuzion - As always, you were my main reason for getting on here. So, so, so, so happy that sticky little bean is sticking!! And by the way, my symptoms (other than with the twins) were gone by 8 weeks. Looks like you might just have a breezy pregnancy! :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

You're too sweet Krulci. I've actually been pretty yucky the last 2-3 days. Weird for it to show up so late. But I'm not complaining!


----------



## confuzion

Another MMC for me. So I'm leaving you girls again. I'm doing ok!


----------



## mapha2

confuzion said:


> Another MMC for me. So I'm leaving you girls again. I'm doing ok!

Ohh no , I'm so so sorry Confuzion, I really can not Imagine what you might be going through. My heart is truly bleeding for you. No one ever deserves this pain. I'm so sorry hun. 

Will they do some test to see the cause of all these miscarriages?


----------



## confuzion

Thanks mapha. I know it's hard to imagine but I'm actually doing ok. It was what I expected. I never really allowed myself to get excited about this one so it wasn't such a blow. 

And yes. We won't be TTC for a while. We have a bunch of tests to get done. The specialist has ordered a bunch of them and hopefully he can figure something out for us. If not, then we'll just have to start preparing ourselves for a child free life.


----------



## krulci

confuzion said:


> Thanks mapha. I know it's hard to imagine but I'm actually doing ok. It was what I expected. I never really allowed myself to get excited about this one so it wasn't such a blow.
> 
> And yes. We won't be TTC for a while. We have a bunch of tests to get done. The specialist has ordered a bunch of them and hopefully he can figure something out for us. If not, then we'll just have to start preparing ourselves for a child free life.

Oh my gosh... Confuzion. I am so, so, so sorry. How do you know it was MMC? Did you do a scan? I thought it wasn't for a while...? Unfortunately, I feel you on not getting excited so it's not as much of a blow. That being said, it's still a blow. No matter how much you doubt, you can't help but care and love a tiny bit. Gah... I'll say it again: I'm so so sorry. You're definitely in my thoughts. xxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## krulci

And you're not doomed to a child-free life. Someone as kind as yourself doesn't deserve such a negative thought process. Whether a biological child works out or not, you can (and should) have a child. Someone out there deserves to be yours. 

(Did you catch my stern, mom voice? No? :growlmad: Okay, try reading it again... Lol)


----------



## mapha2

I'm glad your doctor is ordering tests for you guy's. Hope they will come up with answers soon. 
You in my thoughts dear, bless ya. Hugs


----------



## confuzion

Yeah I wasn't supposed to have a scan yet but had one today at the recurrent miscarriage specialists office. It showed a 1cm sac and no baby. I was supposed to be 7w6d by LMP. And 8w1d by conception. So yeah no doubts about it. 

And thanks. I know adoption is an option down the road but after trying so hard for a biological child, I don't know if I will ever be ready to care for an adopted child. I know it sounds selfish to a lot of people but the urge to have my own is strong. And taking in a child would just remind me of my failure at this point. Maybe I'll change my mind one day but right now it doesn't feel like an option.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## 3Minions

Confuzion, hugs.
I really really hope the tests you're having done find the problem. Are they going to check your clotting factor and all that stuff?


----------



## mapha2

Hello ladies, how's everyone doing? Hope you are all great. Hugs


----------



## confuzion

3minions - sorry I never responded. Things got a little busy here and I haven't been caught up on BnB.

I've had clotting tests done before and all came back normal. They're checking all the same things again (clotting, diabetes, thyroid) but now we're also doing a karyotyping test on me and my husband. It's kind of a scary test because if anything shows up on it (if either of us have what is called a balanced translocation) our chances of continuing to have miscarriages are high due to chromosomal abnormalities and also more likely to have a special needs child. Our only option would be to proceed with IVF with PGD. Which seems scary to me. And a little crazy considering I seem to get pregnant pretty easily but might still need IVF. Trying to prepare myself for the worst news but also hoping that those tests come back clear.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## krulci

Hello ladies! Sorry I ducked out for a while... How are you all doing? 

Confuzion - how are the tests going? I hope you get the answers you need to get your rainbow babe. 

Rahma - you're so close! How are you feeling? Getting nervous to deliver? I'm so excited to see pictures of your little one! :happydance:

AFM - our anatomy scan gave us quite the shock. Seems Baby A has changed genders!! All of those little boy parts disappeared! Everyone, the tech included, was floored. :shrug: Good thing I left the tags on all the clothes we bought... Ugh. :dohh:

How about the rest of you? Anyone have any updates? Hope you're all having a beautiful July.


----------



## 3Minions

Lol Krulci! Back to the name drawing board?

We're having a few REALLY hot days (30c) and I'm cooking. I can't wait for it to get back down to 23ish. My other kids are born Jan-July so I've always managed to miss the hottest days of the year during pregnancy. This is the most uncomfortable I think I've ever been. Oh well, only 10-12 more weeks


----------



## mapha2

Hello, we doing good thank you. Aah, sorry girl, back to the drawing board indeed. A healthy baby it's all that matters. I'm glad you doing ok kkrulci

Hello 3minions, hang in there gal, it will soon be over. Heat is really not good in pregnancy, my last full term pregnancy was in summer and boy oh boy, I really did not enjoy it, the sweating and all. It's winter this time in South Africa and I'm loving it, no swelling for me this time. Hope it gets better for you 
To everyone, hope you're doing great. Much love


----------



## mapha2

Hi ladies, hope you are doing great. Just thought I could share my bump pictures. Would really love to see how big you are getting as well. Stay blessed and healthy:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140731_211943.JPG
File size: 82.5 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20140731_211805.JPG
File size: 118.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20140731_211734.JPG
File size: 85.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 3Minions

Mapha, you look great! I really like that pink top you have on


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## 3Minions

Rahma, you look fantastic!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## mapha2

Wow Rahma, beautiful bump pic. You almost there. When r u going on maternity leave. I'm thinking of 34 weeks, I just need some rest before baby arrives


----------



## Renaendel

Looks like some people are still in the graduate group! I hope you ladies don't mind, but I can finally join you all! Mapha, 3minions, Rahma, krulci good to see you all again.


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Renaendel!


----------



## Renaendel

Hi krippy! And thanks, crossing my fingers here.


----------



## 3Minions

Congratulations Renae!!!!


----------



## kategirl

Hi all, can I join? I was only in the Mama Bear group for a little bit (I got a BFP only 3 weeks and a day after my CP ended!?!) but I'm hoping that this is our (second) rainbow and that I'll get to stay here until the end!


----------



## 3Minions

Of course you can Kate  Welcome and congratulations!


----------



## mapha2

Congatulations Renae, good to see you here gal
Hey Kate, welcome an congrats. 
How are you girls feeling. A happy healthy nine months


----------



## Renaendel

Not feeling much at all. I can't sleep through the night now and the bbs are tender. Had my third hcg this morning so I should know this afternoon if things are progressing and if I can schedule my first ultrasound.


----------



## kategirl

I'm mostly feeling normal, just a few little symptoms. I don't think I've totally settled into believing that I'm actually pregnant again yet.


----------



## Renaendel

Neither have I Kate. I know intellectually that I am pregnant but I don't think it will be real until I can see a flicker of a hb on the ultrasound in my uterus.


----------



## mapha2

It will take time to sink in, especially with our history. Just take it a day at a time. I had no symptoms as well, that made me worry a lot.
Good luck with those test Renae, hope it goes well


----------



## Renaendel

No luck ladies at the ultrasound. They started me on methotrexate tonight for likely abdominal ectopic. Keep my spot warm for me, I am coming back soon with an embryo that has better direction sense. :thumbup:


----------



## 3Minions

Sorry Renae! I'm glad they caught the ectopic early though.
Hugs!


----------



## mapha2

I'm so sorry gal, also glad they found it early before the damage. Hope to see you back here, you take care of your self. Hugs


----------



## Bushmumma

:hi: confuzion :).... And to all other lafies congrats! 
17 May EDD. Feeling so sick and vomited last night, FXD this one is sticky. Should have an appointment date by end of the week. 
Xo


----------



## 3Minions

Congrats and gl bushmamma!


----------



## mapha2

Welcome and congrats bushmumma. Happy healthy 9m hun


----------



## mapha2

Hello ladies, my family was blessed with a beautiful baby boy via an emergency c-section due to cod around him. He was born at 34+3 weighing 2.6 kg. His in NICU but breathing on his own. We are still struggling with the feeding as his using the feeding tube and refusing breast feeding. Attached is his photo :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140921_172656.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh my goodness! He is a cutie. I am so glad that you both are ok.


----------



## 3Minions

Mapha, he's beautiful!!!!! Congratulations!!!! Please keep us updated on how he's doing!

How are you feeling?


----------



## mapha2

Thank you 3minions. His doing great but the sucking is still a problem. His doctor said we might take him home this weekend provided he masters his feeding problem. He alo confirmed that he has no other issues as his being strong everyday. He weighed 2.66 at birth and on 2.68 today. They weigh them every 2days. His so addorable, I get to see him every 3hrs and try to express milk as much as possible


----------



## 3Minions

That's great that he's gaining!


----------



## mapha2

Here he is now, we are doing much better and he started latching well although he sleeps through the process and needs to be reminded by a little tickle that he was latching
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140923_182242.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kategirl

Big congrats, mapha! I'm glad he's doing well! My MIL and SIL are both NICU nurses, and unless there's some other complication they never worry about 32+ week babies since they're almost always just fine after a little more time. I hope your little man is snuggling in your arms at home soon! :)


----------



## confuzion

Congratulations mapha! So happy to hear you and your little one are doing well :)

Sorry I've been MIA ladies. I have a lot of updating to do to the first page!

Congrats on team pink krulci!

Rahma should be updating us with news of her little ones arrival soon I bet!!


----------



## confuzion

kategirl said:


> Hi all, can I join? I was only in the Mama Bear group for a little bit (I got a BFP only 3 weeks and a day after my CP ended!?!) but I'm hoping that this is our (second) rainbow and that I'll get to stay here until the end!




Bushmumma said:


> :hi: confuzion :).... And to all other lafies congrats!
> 17 May EDD. Feeling so sick and vomited last night, FXD this one is sticky. Should have an appointment date by end of the week.
> Xo

Hello and welcome ladies!!


----------



## mapha2

Hello ladies, our little one is home. He was discharged yesterday and his doing well :)


----------



## 3Minions

That's great Mapha!!!  

How are you doing?


----------



## kategirl

Congrats again, mapha! :)


----------



## mapha2

Thank you, so far so good. We are doing well. He sleeps all the time and i have to wake him for feeds. He does not cry as yet, his still ano angel. :)


----------



## mapha2

Hello ladies, we went for a check up today and little one is on 7.05lbs. It looks like we on the right trck. 19 days today and 38 weeks adjusted


----------



## 3Minions

That sounds great Mapha!


----------



## kazine

Eek I haven't posted in here for a while! How's everyone?


----------



## mapha2

I'm well thanx kazine, hope you are also great


----------



## 3Minions

Today is my due date. Still pregnant. Sigh.


----------



## kategirl

mapha, glad you're little one is doing well! :)

3Minions, hope this little one comes soon! I ended up getting induced when I was a week late with my DD, so I understand the feeling, lol. :)


----------



## kazine

Not doing too great, suffering depression. I've started up a pregnancy diary on here.

37+3 today, I've stopped counting the days til due date just knowing she could come any time now


----------



## 3Minions

Aww Kazine. Big hugs.

Kategirl, I've had 2 c-sections so they can't induce me :-( I just have to wait it out if I want my second vba2c. I have a DA tomorrow so hopefully he can do an epic stretch and sweep and get something happening. My kids have all be overdue - +8 with an induction, and then +2 and +5. So I know she should come out eventually....


----------



## mapha2

I'm so sorry 3minions, I hope she comes sooner, I was also indused with my Ds1 but I understand why you can't. Good luck hun and big hug


----------



## mapha2

4 weeks and 8.6lbs :)


----------



## 3Minions

That's awesome Mapha  I had my LO on the 17th. 2.5hrs of labor. 9lbs 6oz, 22" and the picture of perfection. We are all so in love


----------



## kategirl

Congrats, 3Minions!


----------



## mapha2

Congratulations 3minions, wow, gr8 weight too. Please upload a picture soon :)

I wonder how Rahma is doing

How is everyone doing


----------



## 3Minions

This website sucks for picture uploads, lol. Mapha, are you on fb? If you want to be friends, send me a pm


----------



## mapha2

3Minions said:


> This website sucks for picture uploads, lol. Mapha, are you on fb? If you want to be friends, send me a pm

Hi 3Minions, I sent you a msg and not sure if it went through :)


----------



## 3Minions

Mapha, it didn't :-( I tried to send you one but you have messaging off.


----------



## mapha2

Here are my LO's, they completes me :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141001_165059.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mapha2

LO was11.2lbs on his 6 weeks check up :)


----------



## mapha2

3Minions said:


> Mapha, it didn't :-( I tried to send you one but you have messaging off.

Beautiful family you have gal, congrats once again


----------



## 3Minions

So our rainbow was 3 weeks old yesterday. And yesterday, 2 days after going to the hospital with a stomach ache, we found out my husband has rectal cancer. He has a colostomy bag now, and the surgeon removed some questionable lymph nodes and some spots off his liver. She left the spot near his diaphragm for the specialists. We're waiting for a ct on his lungs to see if they're clear, and for a referral to the cross cancer institute. I was on top of the world for less than 3 weeks before it came crashing in around me. If you want to follow our fight I started a facebook group called the fight of our lives if you want to follow our story or send your prayers.


----------



## confuzion

Oh no 3minions. How devastating! I can't imagine what you must be going through. I'm not on facebook so I'm not sure how I'd be able to follow your story? Could you PM a link to the group and maybe I can bookmark it.

My thoughts are with your family :hugs:.


----------



## mapha2

Ohh 3minions, iam so so sorry, my heart is breaking for you. You are in my prayers. I will follow you, please take heart


----------



## Krippy

3 minions I am so sorry... Praying for you and your family.


----------



## mapha2

3Minions, I can't find your page on fb


----------

